# Taping and exercise advise. Two part question.



## OldManJim (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey guys n gals couple of questions. I've noticed some folks in my bjj class tape their fingers. Even some of the white belts. I know this is mostly done to protect an injury, but would if benefit me to start taping to prevent injuries? I've been at bjj since mid January so I don't want to jump the gun. The reason I ask is I suffer from cubital and carpal tunnel syndrome and sometimes my fingers ache or get stiff. This was before I started bjj...if it's a good idea to tape what would you recommend to support finger strength and prevent injury? X taping each individual maybe? Part 2. I'm gassing really quick and although I'm better than when I started I still have days I would like to tap just to get the session over (I don't!). But being able to roll with the advanced guys and going 3 minutes without tapping takes its toll but worth it. Also I'm still not quite as flexible or fluid as I'd want to be. I'm big 6'8" 275, so I'm not exactly graceful. Got any quick tips on exercise that can help me with both? I'm strapped for time so it'd need to be something I could work into my daily life...up at 0500 ..hour drive to work..hour home..bath..bjj class or daughters music lessons (another 30-40 drive).. Home, then to bed. Any suggestions? Lol


----------



## Jaeimseu (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow. I bet people love rolling with you! I don't usually tape my fingers, but I think about it every time I tear up the skin on my finger joints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

